# bloods done need an understanding



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2014)

My buddy is going through some self trt. We just got his bloods back and his FSH and LH are extremely   low. Anybody know what would cause this. Bloods done before where within normal range now they are less than .2. Thanx for any insight in advance.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Low LH and FSH can be suppression or secondary hypogonadism. If your friend is doing self-medicated TRT those values are likely low due to the testosterone he's injecting


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea it may not hurt to get an opinion from a Endo if u can make an appt and ask him/her


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2014)

ok i thought it was just REALLy low. his est is in control he also has said he has not had normal morning wood. he also had a tuff time with wood before a sex session too. first time that has ever happned to him. you think adding some hcg would help? even just on trt?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 17, 2014)

There's not much I can say without the labs and history unfortunately. 

As to the HCG, yes, it's almost always a great addition to a TRT regimen. It helps stimulate P450scc, keeps your balls from atrophying, can help with adrenal function, etc. Here's an article by Dr. Crisler on HCG use concomitant to TRT:



			
				Dr. Crisler said:
			
		

> AN UPDATE TO THE CRISLER HCG PROTOCOL
> 
> By John Crisler, DO
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> My buddy is going through some self trt. We just got his bloods back and his FSH and LH are extremely   low. Anybody know what would cause this. Bloods done before where within normal range now they are less than .2. Thanx for any insight in advance.



As Doc said... It's normal to have low values of LH & FSH when on trt.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 19, 2014)

If he has been using exogenous test long enough, he should be shut down.  LH and FSH are supposed to be at or near zero while using exogenous test.    The longer he stays on the harder it will be to get his natural test production restored.  Why is he doing self-administered TRT?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 19, 2014)

Good read for the guys who dont quite understand what being shut down means.


----------

